# Best (Recommended) ways to clean your lenses?



## cayenne (Jun 2, 2012)

Just curious,what is the best method for cleaning your lenses, both front and rear elements?

Is there a special cloth (like comes with a new pair of glasses)? I understand that most lenses comes with some kind of coating...what types of cleaning fluids can you use so as not to damage them? Isopropyl Alcohol?

Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## KreutzerPhotography (Jun 3, 2012)

As seldom as possible and with (when completely necessary) manufacturer approved CAMERA LENS cleaning solutions

I only use microfiber (camera) lens cloths... I dont use any solutions for cleaning. Try not to need a cleaning. Take care of your gear and you shouldnt HAVE to clean it. maybe invest in a few UV filters for the simple fact that it is safer to clean


----------



## pdirestajr (Jun 3, 2012)

Even though I take great care of my gear (mostly for resale/ trade value), the reality is that even scratches all over the front of your lens and dust inside will rarely affect the image quality.

I bought an old used Nikon 24mm f/2 AI-s Lens at a really cheap price because it was beaten to hell & covered in scratches.... I popped an EOS adapter on it and mounted it to my 7D & 5Dii- and the photos are amazing! I was shocked that the image quality was absolutely perfect even with the front element completely covered in scratches and worn out.

Photography equipment is built to be used. Especially all those L's that the rich people on this forum own and baby.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jun 3, 2012)

I find that a rocket blower, a lenspen and a microfiber cloth work well for me. The rocket blower works well to remove dust, but for more persistent dirt or smudges, I use a lenspen or a microfiber cloth and then the lenspen.


----------



## Tcapp (Jun 3, 2012)

Be *very* careful with the rear element. Scratch that one and you are in trouble.


----------



## Forceflow (Jun 3, 2012)

I suggest you read up this great article:

http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2011/05/the-lensrentals-lens-cleaning-methods

It's from the guys from Lensrentals.com and I found it to be a very good read.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 4, 2012)

How I clean my lens:
1. For back-glass, I use Giottos Air Blower to remove dust. It works 99% of time. 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/259157-REG/Giottos_AA1900_Rocket_Air_Blower.html


2. For front-glass, I have B&W XS-Pro Clear MRC-Nano 007 filter on *ALL* my lenses at all time - so the front is always clean. I do clean B&W filter with Purosol Optical Cleaner & Zeiss Lens Cleaning Cloths. Start from center to edge - so far, I have no problem yet.  

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/475186-REG/Purosol_PUOC_10003_Optical_Cleaner_4.html
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/551640-REG/Zeiss_1439_271_Lens_Cleaning_Cloths_2.html


----------



## bkorcel (Jun 4, 2012)

So dust on the front is not that big of a deal. Dust on the back element can be. Not often noticeable when the lens is wide open but stop it down to f/11 or higher and that dust will create noticeable shadows.

I've had great luck using the Costco lens cleaning kit for eyeglasses. The solution is basically de-ionized distilled water which leaves no residue. The cleaning cloth works well for a while but the more you use it the more it picks up debris which can transfer back to the lens or worse, cause scratches. The best thing about the costco route is they offer free refills on the solutions...not so much on the cloth which you should treat with as good of care or better than your lenses so you dont pick up any dirt and scratch the elements.


----------



## Tcapp (Jun 4, 2012)

Or, use a filter and you'll never have to clean your lens.  

(Sorry, just came from the filter-no-filter thread)


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 4, 2012)

It depends... (I Use UV filters on all my lenses, so keep that in mind with these techniques.)


Finger Grease - Hot breath and micro-fiber cloth.

Sand - Blower, hot breath and micro-fiber cloth.

Mud - Water, Eclispe Cleaning solution and microfiber cloth.

Dust - Blower and micro-fiber cloth

Grime(Sticky Stuff) - Eclispe Cleaning Solution and Pec-pads. Grime ruins micro-fiber cloths.

Hope this helps and use UV filters for EZ cleaning.


----------



## DB (Jun 5, 2012)

I never touch the glass on my lenses, front or back, instead I use a really powerful vacuum cleaner - without actually making contact with either the front element or rear - I just keep my thumb and forefinger (effectively creating a seal) between the nozzle of the vacuum and the lens mount/front. Plus I keep clear Hoya HD filters on my 'L' lenses at all times. I've never even touched my 24-70mm lens once, and its spotless all of the time. Canon lenses are like large flat-screen TV's you never ever touch them with a greasy human finger (even a clean hand straight out of a hot shower and then air-dried is still hugely oily).


----------



## prestonpalmer (Jun 5, 2012)

I just throw mine in the dishwasher.


----------



## sheedoe (Jun 5, 2012)

prestonpalmer said:


> I just throw mine in the dishwasher.



LMAO ;D. Btw, just checked your site, you got some amazing work.


----------



## kdsand (Jun 5, 2012)

prestonpalmer said:


> I just throw mine in the dishwasher.



Top rack only 
Yep human oil is bad and should be avoided.


----------



## Midphase (Jun 5, 2012)

Everyone probably knows this already...but never ever use a compressed air canister to try and blow dust off your lens. 

The compressed air that comes out is really cold and the sudden temperature differential will crack your lenses...trust me on this one!


----------



## pwp (Jun 5, 2012)

cayenne said:


> Just curious,what is the best method for cleaning your lenses, both front and rear elements?



Shirts and ties are pretty good for front elements, rear elements deserve the best handmade cotton shirts.
A geeky alternative is a good blow with a bulb blower and a careful wipe with a microfiber cloth.

PW


----------



## DB (Jun 5, 2012)

Midphase said:


> Everyone probably knows this already...but never ever use a compressed air canister to try and blow dust off your lens.
> 
> The compressed air that comes out is really cold and the sudden temperature differential will crack your lenses...trust me on this one!



+1 especially if you take the lens straight from the dishwasher and then use compressed air. Alternatively, if you're going to use cold compressed air, best to put lens in freezer for an hour or so beforehand - allow the dust particles to harden and temperature to equalize first


----------



## birtembuk (Jun 5, 2012)

Tcapp said:


> Be *very* careful with the rear element. Scratch that one and you are in trouble.



That sounds obvious. Yet may not be 100 % true ...

http://www.lenstip.com/170.3-Lens_review-Canon_EF_35_mm_f_1.4L_USM_Build_quality_.html


----------



## macrodust (Jun 5, 2012)

DB said:


> Midphase said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone probably knows this already...but never ever use a compressed air canister to try and blow dust off your lens.
> ...



Laughed out loud in the office reading your comment!


----------



## kdsand (Jun 5, 2012)

My Len's has little wiper blades on the outer element. 
As long as I don't run out of wiper fluid I'm good to go.


----------



## wockawocka (Jun 6, 2012)

If you have awkward bits of dust in the rear element then a lump of cheese will pull them out.


----------



## pwp (Jun 7, 2012)

wockawocka said:


> If you have awkward bits of dust in the rear element then a lump of cheese will pull them out.



Is there anything cheese can't do?

PW


----------

